# THC FILE'S<<<>>>By HATCH



## HATCH (Jun 27, 2008)

Just Having Fun Getting All Trich'ed Up!!!!HEHEHE:hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Jun 27, 2008)

Come On in And Find A Lounger, The Popcorn Is A Pop'n!!!!!


----------



## HATCH (Jun 27, 2008)

Going To Get Funky, & Skunky Up In Here!!!!!YYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEHHHHIIIII:hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Jun 27, 2008)

And A Trich'n We Will Go!!!


----------



## karmacat (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice photos :joint:


----------



## HATCH (Jun 27, 2008)

karmacat said:
			
		

> Nice photos :joint:


 
Say Bro, Thank's For Stoping By, & Posting, I've Got Many More!!!!!!:hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Jun 27, 2008)

& We Shale Trich Till We Can't Stand Up!!!!,,,,,,,Then We Will Set-down, & Trich Some More!!!!YYYYYYYEEEEEEHHHHHHHIIIIIII:hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Jun 27, 2008)

MMMMMMMMM !!!!!!!,,,, I Smell A Skunk !!!!!!!!,,,,,,,,,&:shocked:  It Smell's Freak'n Good !!!!


----------



## HATCH (Jun 27, 2008)

AAAAUUUUUHHHHHHHH, We Are Getting Our Trich On Now!!!!:holysheep:


----------



## skunk_uk (Jun 27, 2008)

nice.......would love2get pics of my girls that close! how do u???


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 27, 2008)

Very nice bro


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 27, 2008)

wow, dude you forgot to hit the scratch&SNIFF BUTTON!!!!!!!! thats great enjoy them.....


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 27, 2008)

Scratch and sniff indeed!!!

Amazing photos man!  What is your camera setup?


----------



## BBFan (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice looking trichs hatch!  So we all want to know, what kind of camera and what setting, etc.


----------



## HATCH (Jun 27, 2008)

skunk_uk said:
			
		

> nice.......would love2get pics of my girls that close! how do u???


 
Hey Bro, Thank's For Hanging Out, & For Posting!!!!!

My Camera is a Kodak Z650 Variogon 38-380mm (Equiv.) AF 10x Optical Zoom, & A JVC Infinity Adjustment Lens, With A Steady Hand!!!!!


----------



## HATCH (Jun 27, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Very nice bro


 
Thank You My Brother, For Hanging Out & Leaving A Post!!!!........Most Appreciated!!!!!!:hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Jun 27, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> wow, dude you forgot to hit the scratch&SNIFF BUTTON!!!!!!!! thats great enjoy them.....


 
Well, Didn't Know Where To Put It?????...........Thank's For Posting, My Brother!!!!:hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Jun 27, 2008)

HATCH said:
			
		

> Hey Bro, Thank's For Hanging Out, & For Posting!!!!!
> 
> My Camera is a Kodak Z650 Variogon 38-380mm (Equiv.) AF 10x Optical Zoom, & A JVC Infinity Adjustment Lens, With A Steady Hand!!!!!




See If That Worked Right???

Well, Kinda, But DLtoker, Thank's Also For Your Comment's!!!!!


----------



## HATCH (Jun 27, 2008)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Nice looking trichs hatch! So we all want to know, what kind of camera and what setting, etc.


 
& Thank You Kindly My Brother!!!!, Maybe You Caught The Camera Spec.'s????:hubba:


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 27, 2008)

Amazing photos man. What strains you growing?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow Hatch those r some nice Trich. Pix !!!


----------



## HATCH (Jun 27, 2008)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> Amazing photos man. What strains you growing?


 
Hey My Brother, What's UP????,,,,,,,Well I Grow Clones, They All Came From The Bay, In Southern Cali!Except 2 From Austin TX,!!!.........I Grow Chronic-KindBud, Chemo, Couch-Lock, Flo, Indica Bullrider, Romulan, & A Local Skunk, & Willie Are From  Austin TX.........Thank's For Hanging Out, Stick Around, I Have 1000's Of Shot's!!!!!!:hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Jun 27, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Wow Hatch those r some nice Trich. Pix !!!


 
Hey What's UP????........Stick Around Bro, It's Fixing To Be Dripping With Trrich. Up In Here!!!!!


----------



## HATCH (Jun 29, 2008)

How Bout We Get Alittle Trichy????


----------



## HATCH (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh Ya, We Are Trich'n Now!!!!!:hubba:


----------



## ishnish (Jun 30, 2008)

beautiful!!


----------



## HATCH (Jun 30, 2008)

Say Ishnish, Thank's For Coming By & Posting!!!!~~~~~~Now Let's See If I Can Find Some More Trich. Shot's????HEHEHEHEHE:hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Jun 30, 2008)

Look What I Found!!!!!~~~~~~Trich.:hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Jun 30, 2008)

MMMMMMM, Those Pheno's Are Pretty!!!!:hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Jun 30, 2008)

Alright Well Get A Little Closer!!!!~~~~:hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Jun 30, 2008)

MMMMMM, That Sht Is Just Dripping The Trich.!!!!~~~~~~~~~:hubba:


----------



## ishnish (Jun 30, 2008)

ur bad..
soo bad....
i got dryness in my locality!!
"bong hits 4 Gsus!".. where ever you are...


----------



## HATCH (Jun 30, 2008)

ishnish said:
			
		

> ur bad..
> soo bad....
> i got dryness in my locality!!
> "bong hits 4 Gsus!".. where ever you are...


 

Bro!!!!~~~~~~That Should Never Happen!!!!~~~~~~I haven't Ran Out OfBong-Hit's In 30+Year's!!!!Grow Your Own!!!, & You Will Alway's Have Bong-Hit's For Sure!!!!~~~~~~Maybe You Can Get A Contact, Looking At The Picture's?????~~~~~~~~~~:hubba:


----------



## ishnish (Jun 30, 2008)

lol. i'll survive..
im young and must learn patience i supose..
thankfully i got hops tho!
nights!


----------



## HATCH (Jun 30, 2008)

ishnish said:
			
		

> lol. i'll survive..
> im young and must learn patience i supose..
> thankfully i got hops tho!
> nights!


 
See Said The Blind Man!!!!!!~~~~~~~~Best Of Luck With The Hop's!!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 30, 2008)

wow! just love those pictures of that sweet THC goodness!

thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## HATCH (Jun 30, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> wow! just love those pictures of that sweet THC goodness!
> 
> thanks for sharing with us!


 
Thank You Kind Sir!!!!!~~~~~~Hang-Out Any Time, & Your Post Are Most Welcome!!!!:hubba: 

& Have Some-More Trich. On Me!!!!!:hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Jul 4, 2008)

Any one For Some Trich.?????:hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Jul 23, 2008)

:hubba: Hey What's Up?????,,,,,,,,,,,,,Any-One For Getting All Trich.'ed UP????:hubba: :hitchair: :hubba: :hitchair:


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow man those phenos are AMAZING! Swelling purple tipped calyxes spewing strange light brown colored hairs. Thank you for thanking me in my thread  stick around late flower and you might see some pretty colors flying. Autumn fall tuns Lightish blue and magenta with some lavender splashes in the buds. With low night temps I have of like 60F they will probobally change.

P.S. What strain is your 7-4-04 pic set of?

P.P.S. Do you use co2 to ultimately lower your night temps?


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 24, 2008)

Beautiful pics on here bro, good work!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

Awesome pictures Hatch.. Very tasty ladies.. Top notch grow.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 24, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> Wow man those phenos are AMAZING! Swelling purple tipped calyxes spewing strange light brown colored hairs. Thank you for thanking me in my thread  stick around late flower and you might see some pretty colors flying. Autumn fall tuns Lightish blue and magenta with some lavender splashes in the buds. With low night temps I have of like 60F they will probobally change.
> 
> P.S. What strain is your 7-4-04 pic set of?
> 
> P.P.S. Do you use co2 to ultimately lower your night temps?


 
Hey What's UP???,,,,,,,,,,Thank's For Hanging Out, & Leaving A Post!!!!!

The Set Of 7-04, Are My Flo.

No I Don't use Co2, Just Try To Exchange Alot Of Air, With Intake & Exhaust Fan's, Ya, During The Winter I Can Get My Night Temp's In The Mid 60's, But not In The Summer, I'm Dueing Good To Get Them In The Mid 70's..

Well Thank's Again For Coming By!!!!!


----------



## HATCH (Jul 24, 2008)

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> Beautiful pics on here bro, good work!


 
Thank's My Brother!!!!!,,,,,,,,,& Thank You Very Much For Leaving A Post!!!!!!:hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Jul 24, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Awesome pictures Hatch.. Very tasty ladies.. Top notch grow.


 
& Thank You My Brother!!!!,,,,,,Yes Very Tasty, & Awesome High!!!!!,,,,,,,,Thank's Again For Hanging Out & Leaving A Post, Most Appreciated!!!!!!:hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Jul 24, 2008)

And Here Is Some-More Trich. For All!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HATCH (Jul 25, 2008)

:hubba:  :holysheep:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hatch your a brat... Looking buddie.. Great pictures


----------



## HATCH (Jul 26, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Hatch your a brat... Looking buddie.. Great pictures


 
Thank You Sir!!!!!!,,,,,,,,,,& May I Have A Nother????????? :hubba:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey hatch , ya got some beautiful pics there....Sexy trichs i tell ya...How did u take the pics??? did you use one of those jewelers loupe scope's that radioshack has by chance??? i've been wonderin' if that's how ya get good pics of trichs or just need the right cam...??? if ya can help me out on this i'd appreciate the advice...Oh yeah, GREAT LOOKING PICS


----------



## HATCH (Jul 26, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Hey hatch , ya got some beautiful pics there....Sexy trichs i tell ya...How did u take the pics??? did you use one of those jewelers loupe scope's that radioshack has by chance??? i've been wonderin' if that's how ya get good pics of trichs or just need the right cam...??? if ya can help me out on this i'd appreciate the advice...Oh yeah, GREAT LOOKING PICS


 
Say Bro, No It's Not A Loupe Or Microscope, It's A Kodak Z650, & A JVC Infinity Len's!!!!!,,,,,,Thank's For The Prop's!!! :hubba:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2008)

hey hatch i think i ran into you a couple times on cannabis.com im more new their but greatly admire your work man, great shots man...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 24, 2008)

As many as you would like.lol


----------



## HATCH (Aug 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> hey hatch i think i ran into you a couple times on cannabis.com im more new their but greatly admire your work man, great shots man...


 
Well, Thank's For Coming By & Hanging Out Here Also!!!!,,,,,,,,,,& I Thank You Very Much For The Prop's!!!!!,,,,,,,,,,,,Guess We Will See You Around!! :hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Aug 24, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> As many as you would like.lol


 
I Wouldn't Say That Very Loud???,,,,,,,I Like Alot!!!!!HEHEHEHE:hubba:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 24, 2008)

HATCH said:
			
		

> I Wouldn't Say That Very Loud???,,,,,,,I Like Alot!!!!!HEHEHEHE:hubba:


 

:ignore: :ignore: .....


Have a good sunday buddy


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 25, 2008)

Good luck with harvest HATCH


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 25, 2008)

I just drooled all over my laptop!


----------



## HATCH (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank You All For Coming Through & Leaving Your Mark!!!,,,,Most Appreciated!!!!,,,Let Me Look In My Bag-Of-Trich.'s!!!HEHEHE,,,,,,,& Find Some-More Pic's!!!HEHEHE :hubba: :holysheep:


----------



## HATCH (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey What's Up!!!:hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Dec 30, 2009)

I Forgot I Had Some Thread's Started Here !!!:hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Dec 30, 2009)

I Got A New Camera, But I Can't Figure Everythoing Out Yet ??? But I'm Working On It !!!HEHE


----------



## HATCH (Dec 30, 2009)

More From Hatch Land..:hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Dec 30, 2009)

:hubba:   :hubba:   :hubba:   :hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Dec 30, 2009)

Man I Can't Wait To Get A New Micro Lens !!!  :hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Dec 30, 2009)

But Any Way, I'll Have To Make The Best With What I Have, In Due Time !!EH!!! :hubba:   :hubba:   :hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Dec 30, 2009)

There Getting Alittle Better..:hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Dec 30, 2009)

:hubba:   :hubba:   :hubba:   :hubba:   :hubba:   :hubba:


----------



## HATCH (Dec 30, 2009)

These Turned Out Pretty Good ..


----------



## the chef (Dec 31, 2009)

Sweet jebus! Can  you give us a refresher on what strains you growing. Those look beautiful!


----------



## HATCH (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks, And Sure, I Have Afghanica 8-Way BullRider, Chemo, Chronic x Skunk#1, KGB, Maple Leaf Indica, Northern Lights #5, Pure Afghanica, Romulan, And The Willie.


----------



## BBFan (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey there Hatch!

Long time no see.  Looks like you've been keeping busy.

Thanks for the trich-fest!


----------



## HATCH (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank's For Stopping In, Oh Ya, There Is Always Something Going On At Hatch Land, It Keeps Me Busy, But It's Alot Of Fun.

Thanks Again And I'll Check Ya Later..


----------



## FUM (Jan 9, 2010)

GREAT SHOW BRO...Thanks


----------



## HATCH (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks, I Have Been Working On Some More.


----------



## HATCH (Jan 10, 2010)

Here Are A Few That Turned Out Okay..


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 10, 2010)

damn I wasn't going to smoke yet today, but after looking at those I'm jonesin!  Nice shots man!


----------



## HATCH (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank's, I'm Kinda Limited To How Close I Can Get With The Equipment I Have Now, But I'm Working On It & Trying To Get As Good As Can Be At This Stage..
Then When I Do Get A Real Macro Lens, I Hope The Extreme Close Ups Will Come Easy ???? Will See..

Cheers`;`Hatch`;`


----------

